# Feeding Plecos with Cichlids



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there anything that I can feed to my plecos that Cichlids won't devour? Algae wafers don't last long in my tank. Also what do you need to do to things like zucchini before you put them in the tank?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Drop the algae wafer then turn the lights off for the evening.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

chopsteeks said:


> Drop the algae wafer then turn the lights off for the evening.


+1 also re the zucchini no prep required. if your asking how to get it down the bottom pierce with a normal fork drop it in, then remove :thumb:


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Alright. I just wanted to double check if there was anything special I had to do before I just put a slice of zucchini in there.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

> Feeding Plecos with Cichlids


Sorry but I couldn't resist this topic headline. My plecos generally don't eat my cichlids and I don't generally feed them to them!

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding. I knew what you meant but that was the first thought that came in to my mind.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Me too!!! :lol: :lol: 
I usually blanch the zukes first, (few seconds in bowl with water) in microwave..then use a veggie clip. Usually have one clip at each end of tank. BNP gets to one, and they don't push him away. I also put fresh romaine lettuce leaf sometimes.
Just remind self to remove it when most is eaten.
wafers don't work for me, cichlids find it but I still put in sometimes.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have residual light from the house that reaches the tanks even after lights out and if I drop a algae tablet in it inevitably gets eaten by the cichlids. I have found I need to get creative in my feeding of my pleco(s). One thing I do is when I'm feeding the fish at the front of the tank, I will have an algae wafer or two in hand and I drop the wafer into the back side of the tank using the same location each time. My large pleco has now come to rely on this and will swim to that back corner when I start feed the cichlids in the front. For feeding zucchini I put two seperate pieces in the tank...one for the cichlids to share and one for the pleco to hog. Works well.


----------

